# Solved: Adobe/Java Interfering with Streaming Radio



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi:

I listen to a radio station in Ireland via streaming several days a week, and have done so for years. Suddenly, I can't get the links to work. Adobe has crashed several times in the past week but never when I was listening to this particular station. I'm pretty sure it crashed when something else was on. It's possible it crashed and I had to reboot the radio program; I also think it crashed and the radio stayed on.

When I click on the links, I receive a message like this: javascript: playlatestprogramme ('2295'). I've tried several different links and they all come up with a similar message. (NOTE: I had to put a space between javascript: and playlatest... because a smilie was inserting itself at the colonp.)

I tried System Restore on a date that was, I think, before the crashing started. Still have the same problem

I'm a real novice when it comes to Adobe -- and a super novice on Java. 

Any suggestions appreciated!

Jane


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

As you are referring to "link", I assume you are using a browser. Try using a different browser to see what happens.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Well, that didn't make a difference. But I tried again later with my original browser and the link worked. Must be that it wasn't a problem on my end but on theirs.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Jane


----------

